# The War of the Mushroom Kingdom



## Bulerias (Apr 14, 2005)

Greetings soldier!  War is brewing in Mushroom Kingdom and I am the General of the kingdom's army.  Unfortunately, my army was wrecked by enemy forces, and I need somebody to help me stop the invading forces.  Those forces are The Army of the X-Nauts, Ganondorf's Gerudos, The Dark Army of SPORGE27, and Cackletta's Army.  Ganondorf has come from the far-away land of Hyrule and has joined forces with all of the others to rule the Mushroom Kingdom.  Please specify who you want to be in my army.  The choices are -

Foot-soldier (Max 5000) (JJRAMONE2) (Shadow's Army)
Horseman (Max 2000) (Shadow's Army)
Horseman Leader - BASTOISE99
Bowman (Max 4999) (THE_MASTERSWORD1)
Assistant to any soldier in the army (Max # of men in army)
General's Assistant (PIRANHA2)
Second General (PIKMIN042)
Ambush Man (Max 1000)

The weapons of choice are any that you specify and any that I give you. 

And if you are traitors, you may join the opposing armies...
Since there are 4 opposing armies, they each must have a leader.  Whoever wants to be the leader of an opposing army, just post a message specifying it.

<big><big><big>Current Objectives -</big>

Bowser's Castle is destroyed!  Follow BAMBAM!'s troops and finish them!

<big><big><big>Long-term Goals -</big>

Defeat Ganondorf's Gerudo's.  Then we capture their fortress, and send out half of our army with Shadow's Army to attack the rest of the evil armies, including the Dark Army of SPORGE27.  And then, we win the War of the Mushroom Kingdom!

Rules -

No Spamming
No Chatting
No Flaming
All of the other NOA rules

Notes -

Bowser's Castle is Officialy Destroyed.  BAMBAM!'s troops MAY NOT build another HQ, but must go to an allies HQ.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 14, 2005)

I will be Seconed to Genral


----------



## Mino (Apr 14, 2005)

BAM, that's a rank, not a job.

I'll be a Second General.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 14, 2005)

There is only one...I think.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> There is only one...I think. And I siad it first..


 edit


----------



## Mino (Apr 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> There is only one...I think.


 You obviously didn't read the whole thing.     
-_-


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 14, 2005)

I put to by mistake and it says 1 right here.

Second General (Max 1)


----------



## Mino (Apr 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> I put to by mistake and it says 1 right here.
> 
> Second General (Max 1)


 You said you wanted to be Second to General, there's a difference.

Precision of words is essential.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 14, 2005)

i'll be generals assistant.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PIKMIN it doesn't matter what poeple say as long as poeple understand them. And I know Bulerais would understand that I didn't mean to. So I am Seconed to General


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 edit


----------



## Mino (Apr 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OK, you be "Seconed to General", but that's a lot different than Second General.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 14, 2005)

so... what do i do? do i get a mini army


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> I will be Seconed to Genral


 Second to Geeneral.... I kinda uderstand that as General's assistant, so you be that.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 14, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> i'll be generals assistant.


 Sorry, that is taken...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 14, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you read the first page I said I meant seconed General


----------



## ƒish (Apr 14, 2005)

il be a Horseman, but can my horse be a llama? because llama's ARE rideable


----------



## Mino (Apr 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, but you said that after you realised that you hadn't read the thread right. You didn't mean that.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I did i just swithced two words around.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 14, 2005)

Whatever I am not being respected so I will be the leader of the Bowser's Minions! Should I make a thread for the HQ?


----------



## ƒish (Apr 14, 2005)

if bambam is leaving, il take his job


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 14, 2005)

lol PIKMIN siad he wanted it seconed so he will probally take it.


----------



## Mino (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah... is anything actually going to happen ehre?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Whatever I am not being respected so I will be the leader of the Bowser's Minions! Should I make a thread for the HQ?


 Yes, please do.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

ALERT -

Ganondorf and his army is advancing; prepare for war!  But alas, we only have a couple of people!  What are we to do?  I suggest we flee and hide in the Southern Mountains.  What are the opinions of the Second General and the General's Assistant? (PIKMIN042 and BAMBAM!)


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

*takes supplies*

You guys better hurry.

*looks at map*

We don't have too much time left until they come.  They should be here in less than an  hour.  They'll be hot on our trail!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> if bambam is leaving, il take his job


 OK you get General's Assistant, and PIKMIN042 is Second General.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wait... who's assistant am i? yours or MIN0's?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Both  I'm the General and leader of the army, BTW


----------



## Mino (Apr 21, 2005)

Go without me!  I'll take them!


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 21, 2005)

i think I may start a war with you some time...

MWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Go without me!  I'll take them!


 No way!

*drags PIKMIN042 toward Southern Mountains*


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> i think I may start a war with you some time...
> 
> MWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


 *takes a few steps away from SPORGE27*

RUN EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

i dont run like a coward! *starts running*

lets go into the tree's and ambush them!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> i dont run like a coward! *starts running*
> 
> lets go into the tree's and ambush them!


 With how many people?  3?  Ganondorf has a thousand-man army!  *puts PIKMIN042 and PIRANHA2 in a bag* *runs with bag toward Southern Mountains*  I CAN SEE GANON!!!!!! *runs faster*


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

Don't worry Gandorf  we are here to fight! *Flames Buerais with fire breath*


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

Bowser's Minions are approuching at full speed as well!  My Messenger, by the name of Gureno, is here, and is about to tell you something.

Gureno - Bowser's Army has met with Ganon and are currently discussing how to destroy us.  They are going to discuss a whole day, so we have time to run and find refuge in the Southern Mountains.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Don't worry Gandorf  we are here to fight! *Flames Buerais with fire breath*


 *avoids fire*

*runs like mad with bag*


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

hahaha thats right run you coward!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> hahaha thats right run you coward!


 You can discuss your plans with Ganondorf, but we have some tricks up our sleeves as well!

*digs in sleeves*

Uh.... there's nothing there..... see ya, Bowser & Ganon!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

*opens bag*

*gives every man on army bow, arrows, and a pistol*

You'll need these, guys.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

Hahaha Attack Bowser Minoins! * Bowser minions jump on Bul and push him against the ground* Now finish him!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Hahaha Attack Bowser Minoins! * Bowser minions jump on Bul and push him against the ground* Now finish him!


 Um.... BAMBAM is wrestling with the ground, while we are half-way to the Southern Hills.  Must be a Bower Ritual.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

It is our tanting...anyways follow him!


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

*starts calling friends*

ok... i've got a few forces together... we may be able to fight them off... if we are lucky


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> It is our tanting...anyways follow him!


 Here's a cave, guys!  *Hides in cave with 3 men army and closes cave with unbreakable rock.*  Good thing that I have this Magical Rock that only I can move!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> *starts calling friends*
> 
> ok... i've got a few forces together... we may be able to fight them off... if we are lucky


 What are the forces?


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok now I'm here...
mwhehehehe

Go Evil minions!!

*opens a cage, many minions open others*

MWuHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

@Bul yah but My minions will just wait until you starve and my other Minions! Attack Fish!*torches Fish*


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 21, 2005)

*chain chomps come out of cages*


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

What are you doing! Chain Chomps eat Bowsers!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

OK everyone, we need a plan

I'll discuss it with my messenger.

*discusses*

I have it! I can't tell it to you yet, just follow along to what I do!  So far, we'll stay here, but then...


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

my army has arrived...

the Red Bob-ombs from the east

here comes all of the toads from the west

good koopas from the south led by koops

and here we are in the north... with a few of my Yoshi Friends     

Gannon, and Bowser are now surrounded, with an army i assembled while they were planning this attack.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> OK everyone, we need a plan
> 
> I'll discuss it with my messenger.
> 
> ...


 problem solved


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> my army has arrived...
> 
> the Red Bob-ombs from the east
> 
> ...


 Um... forget my plan, GO MUSHROOM KINGDOM FORCES!!!!

*everyone shoots arrows toward Ganondorf's Army and Bowser's Minions*


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> What are you doing! Chain Chomps eat Bowsers!


 *Chain Chomps eat half of Bowser's Minions*

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

Ha alot of god Bombombs are we can just blow up from a distance with our firey breath!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aren't you in a cave coward <_<


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

*shoots poisonous arrow to BAMBAM!*


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

*sheel blocks poisen arrow* *charges at Bul*


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The Chain Chomps aren't mine.  They're SPORGE27's     

And guys, let's get out of the cave! *gets out with my army*

<big><big><big><big><big><big>ATTACK!!!!</big></big></big></big>


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Ha alot of god Bombombs are we can just blow up from a distance with our firey breath!


 red bob-ombs are too resistant to fire, you cant blow them up. they are also remote mines pretty much, they blow when they feel like it, not when lit on fire     

oh, and they regenerate every 10 minutes, and since there are so many... its going to be like walking through a mine field getting through them.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> *sheel blocks poisen arrow* *charges at Bul*


 *dodges BAMBAM and throws a 100 bob-ombs toward BAMBAM*


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We'll be indestructable!!!!!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 rememer an army of bowser minions were waiting outside the cave!    			</big>


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can't carry 100 bomb bombs....


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 That means that we clash and fight head-to-head!</big>


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its true, and now they are completely circled by them, a very large circle, all my army is positioned perfectly...

Green Piranha Plants, begin your assault.

*Warp pipes appear between the Bob-ombs*

*Green piranha plants appear out of warp pipes*

*Green piranha plants start fireing at Bambam, and friends*


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yah espaicaily when you god play.... <_<


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Um..... my sleeves DID have something, I didn't look well enough.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they stand behind him, i trained this army very well


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 Did i mention that they already took one of your guys. You only have you and that other guy. Where is gandorf?!?</big>


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

Attac..... WHA?!?!?

*runs to a body*

MY MESSENGER!!!

Messenger - Ugh..... that arrow.....

*removes arrow from Messenger's body, picks up Messenger and carries him to the cave* , *closes cave*

His life is still in the hands of fate!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *callls 10000 bomb bombs(black) To defened and destroy.*


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*bob-ombs fight, and all blow up*

OH NO, OUR BOB-OMB FORCES HAVE BEEN LOWERED IN NUMBER!!!


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 you didn't take me out... i have my own guards... they took the shots for me... now  im on my Red yoshi (fire proof)     

you have 2 choices now Bowser (bambam)

Quit, go to your fortress and never return

or

get thrown in prison where we make you watch teletubbies... *shutters*

the choice is simple    			</big>


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 He mortally wounded my messenger!  He might not survive!</big>


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its ok, i taught mine how to regenerate, they will be back in a few minutes.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 ok... then we will have to force him to watch teletubbies the rest of his life.</big>


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
  
:huh:			   ATTACK AND STOP TALKING!!!</big>


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

*renforce ment bomb bombs march to Bowser and Piranha Plants also march forward...or...come through pipes so that they are next to bowser*


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

yes sir.



Everyone Attack now!



everyone attacked...

the battle is over, we won, it was close, thanks to Mr. Saturns appearance we ended up beating them


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> *renforce ment bomb bombs march to Bowser and Piranha Plants also march forward...or...come through pipes so that they are next to bowser*


 your bob-ombs were all eaten by my yoshi's or tripped by my koopas.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

You may have one the battle but you have not won the war!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> You may have one the battle but you have not won the war!


 YAHOO!  Retreat Bowser's Minions, next time, you better have better forces, for you have failed miserably this time! *does celebration dance*


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> You may have one the battle but you have not won the war!


 better retreat or we WILL win the war  :eh: 

sends Parakoopa's after Bowser.


----------



## Mino (Apr 21, 2005)

*comes out of bag*

*yawns*

What'd I miss?

*sees battle*

*runs up the wall... LIKE THE  MATRIX*

*starts shooting PK Fire... LIKE THE MATRIX*


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *joins celebration dance*

now, to train more men.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

Now, for our plans.

(ALL OPPOSING ARMIES - YOU DO NOT KNOW ANY OF THIS)

We go to Murugaya, stock up on supplies, and then infiltrate Bowser's Castle.


----------



## Mino (Apr 21, 2005)

Oops, I jsut toasted you PIRANHA...


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> *comes out of bag*
> 
> *yawns*
> 
> ...


 we just won     

yay     

MIN0, time to train more troops


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

You only won because of god playing <_<


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 aren't you two on the dark army!


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Oops, I jsut toasted you PIRANHA...


 no... im on a Red yoshi, im fine


----------



## Mino (Apr 21, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your little Mr. Saturn didn't fare too well there.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> You only won because of god playing <_<


 no we won because i had planned this out... and ambushed both of your armies... Sporge was smart and left early... he had less casualties... you didn't leave at all, now bowser is the only one left in your army


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

But I control the Parakoopas you can't use them!


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mr. Saturn! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

*mr saturn suddenly stood up*

*mr saturn turned black*

*mr saturn said "Boing" then fell asleep*

gah! that was close... i hope he isn't hurt...


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> But I control the Parakoopas you can't use them!


 i control the good ones, those are good ones i sent    			 they are giving you mail


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

Junk mail!


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

*starts getting more troops and training them*

ok men, we attack bowser tomorrow <--- bowser cant hear


*side note* im going away now    			 bye!


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Junk mail!


 yep... they wont stop giving you spam until your mailbox is destroyed!


----------



## Mino (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow, one post and this thread gets, like 8 more pages.      

Say thanks!  Sorry I missed it, I was making an add-on.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Wow, one post and this thread gets, like 8 more pages.
> 
> Say thanks! Sorry I missed it, I was making an add-on.


That's ok, next time I encounter BAMBAM, I'll finish him!  But for now, we need to go to.... you-know-where....


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> *starts getting more troops and training them*
> 
> ok men, we attack bowser tomorrow <--- bowser cant hear
> 
> ...


We DON'T ATTACK BOWSER TOMORROW.  We go to Murugaya, buy supplies, rest, and find more army men. <<< only my army can hear.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 21, 2005)

*snargle...snore*
WHA- What!?
the battles over!?
and I slept through it!?

great.

I will go and plot some thing so evil my mind cannot yet comprehend it!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> *snargle...snore*
> WHA- What!?
> the battles over!?
> and I slept through it!?
> ...


 Heh, go and escape with your friends Bowser and Ganondorf!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 28, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *starts packing all supplies that are left and PIKMIN042 and PIRANHA2 into back-pack*

Woah, PIKMIN042, you need to lose a few pounds! j/k, anyway, to Murugaya we go!


----------



## Mino (Apr 28, 2005)

*wriggles out*

*starts walking*

*gets tired*

*climbs back in*


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 28, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> *wriggles out*
> 
> *starts walking*
> 
> ...


 Oook.... I think you just lost 0.00000000000001 pounds by doing that..... wow, you feel so much lighter!


----------



## Mino (Apr 30, 2005)

*pops out*

Are we there yet?


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 30, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Greetings soldier!  War is brewing in Mushroom Kingdom and I am the General of the kingdom's army.  Unfortunately, my army was wrecked by enemy forces, and I need somebody to help me stop the invading forces.  Those forces are The Army of the X-Nauts, Bowser's Minions, Ganondorf's Gerudos, and Cackletta's Army.  Ganondorf has come from the far-away land of Hyrule and has joined forces with all of the others to rule the Mushroom Kingdom.  Please specify who you want to be in my army.  The choices are -
> 
> Foot-soldier (Max 10000)
> Horseman (Max 5000)
> ...


<big><big><big><big>
 wow...is this based on the VGDC movies "War of the mushroom kingdon 1-4"?</big>


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 30, 2005)

JJRAMONE2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big>
 Never heard of them.</big>


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 30, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> JJRAMONE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big>
 hmmm...I just saw thumb nails for them on flashplayer, so I wondered.</big>


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 30, 2005)

Do you want to join?  We are lacking in members...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 30, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Do you want to join?  We are lacking in members...


 sure, Ill be a foot soldier


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 30, 2005)

Everyone, we are finally here!  Muragaya!  Look at the mountains; beautiful!  Now, we need a place to stay. *looks around town* A hotel! *goes in hotel* *30 minutes later* I got us some rooms, men!


----------



## Bulerias (May 4, 2005)

PIRANHA2, would you please find some more men for us to train?


----------



## THE_MASTERSWORD1 (May 7, 2005)

i guess i will join ill would like to be a bowman


----------



## Bulerias (May 7, 2005)

THE_MASTERSWORD1 said:
			
		

> i guess i will join ill would like to be a bowman


 OK!  I told we'd reqruit more people at Muragaya.


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 7, 2005)

Too storng* falls on the ground* you guys have won many many battles and now you have won...the war...the  Bowser Minions Surender.


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 7, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Too strong* falls on the ground* you guys have won many many battles and now you have won...the war...the  Bowser Minions Surender.


 *edits*


----------



## Bulerias (May 7, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HAHA!!! Only a couple more armies left.


----------



## ac1983fan (May 8, 2005)

I am shadow, leader of my army, team shadow.  My army will assist you in winning this war.


----------



## ac1983fan (May 8, 2005)

Listen!  I just got a transmission from Rouge the bat! Listen:
Rouge:  I'm trapped in the G.U.N. military base.  Ganandorf's army has just made an allience with G.U.N.  They've caught me, and they've brought me too the new base.  I'm at...
*transmission gets cut off*
I can narrow down the location of rouge to three different places: Isle delfino, termina, or at an uderground location that I belive to be 100 yards below us.  Bulerias, where do you think we should go.  Remember, I can use Chaos control to get us anywhere very quickly..


----------



## ac1983fan (May 8, 2005)

I just got another transmission from rouge.  Before she was cut off, she said 10,000 robots were on there way here.


----------



## ac1983fan (May 8, 2005)

*robots come*
Chaos Spear!
*1,000 robots get destroyed, 2,000 more come*
A little help here?


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2005)

AC1983FAN said:
			
		

> *robots come*
> Chaos Spear!
> *1,000 robots get destroyed, 2,000 more come*
> A little help here?


 attack men!

*shoots arrow towards robots*


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 8, 2005)

Can I have control of the horseman for your army?


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Can I have control of the horseman for your army?


 Sure!  But... um... I don't think we have any.... no wait, we have Shadow's horsemen!  OK!


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2005)

Everyone, we now leave Muragaya and get to Bowser's Castle!  It will be ours!


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 8, 2005)

I was looking at the front page and it said you had horsemen. Was that what you are reffering to?


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I was looking at the front page and it said you had horsemen. Was that what you are reffering to?


Yes, Shadow's Army has 4000 Horsemen, I believe.


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 8, 2005)

Gotcha.


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Gotcha.


 Full speed ahead toward Bowser's Castle!

*packs PIKMIN042 and PIRANHA2 into bag* I'm guessing you like it in there, guys...


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 8, 2005)

*gets horsemen together*
Follows bul to bowsers castle*
*We have all our horsmen Bul! They are equipped with bows, arrows, and a long spear.


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> *gets horsemen together*
> Follows bul to bowsers castle*
> *We have all our horsmen Bul! They are equipped with bows, arrows, and a long spear.


 Uh, we actually won't be needing any weapons; Bowser's Minions have given up and are in our jail cells.  But having them just in case is a good idea.  Also, I will be hiring the services of the Dragon Mercenaries.


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 8, 2005)

Good. I'll bring weapons just in case.


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 8, 2005)

Where is the Bowser castle and here are our trops too. We will have more soon.









 We have alot more but they are on another mission at the moment.


----------



## ac1983fan (May 8, 2005)

Chaos Control!
*sends everybody to bowsers castle*


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2005)

Hm, he didn't Chaos Control us... :|

Oh well, we'll walk to Bowser's Cast.... hey wait, there it is!  Wow, it's bigger than I thought!  Troops, enter the castle and get ready for a gigantic feast!  I want PIRANHA2 to make us some nice


----------



## ac1983fan (May 8, 2005)

*Runs out of the castle*
Oh crap.  Ganandorf stole my chaos emerald.  He have to attack, now!


----------



## ac1983fan (May 8, 2005)

AC1983FAN said:
			
		

> *Runs out of the castle*
> Oh crap.  Ganandorf stole my chaos emerald.  We have to attack, now!


 edit


----------



## ac1983fan (May 8, 2005)

*Ganondorf walks out, but with silver armor*
CHARGE!
*Hits armor and losses consioness(sp)*


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2005)

Ah, man, we have to?  I was ready to enjoy some nice


----------



## ƒish (May 8, 2005)

*finishes making


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> *finishes making


----------



## ƒish (May 8, 2005)

alright everyone, Dig in!
Um... Bowser gave up already and we took control of the castle.. :|

_________________________________________________


i see...     


where is bowser then... shouldn't he be in a fire proof cell?


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> alright everyone, Dig in!
> Um... Bowser gave up already and we took control of the castle.. :|
> 
> _________________________________________________
> ...


 He is!  Back at my castle.


----------



## ƒish (May 8, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 alright then... lets leave one person back here, to spy if he appears, then the rest of our army rush our castle


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 8, 2005)

*as Bowser* Stupid Stupid stupid. Did you really think that cage could hold me! Do you really think that I would surrender to you! And isn't strange that the dragon Mercernary is run by my relitave...the aren't a mercernary...they are my army. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH all your troops behind you are dead. You only have what 10 troops while I have trillions! HAHAHAHAHAHHA Atack!


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2005)

And I paid him 50 bells? *takes 100 Bells away from BAMBAM!*

That's what you get for lying.    			  And why are my men dead?  They're here!  Shadow's Warriors, ATTACK!  My army, ATTACK!


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 8, 2005)

I wasn't lying they are being payed by me and it says that they will work for both sides. Give me back the extra bells you gave me please. and Attack!


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> I wasn't lying they are being payed by me and it says that they will work for both sides. Give me back the extra bells you gave me please. and Attack!


 But it ALSO says that they can't work for both sides at the same time!  And you were currently inside Bowser's Castle!


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 8, 2005)

DIE!!!
*horses charge*
Shoot the arrows at there hearts!


----------



## ƒish (May 8, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> I wasn't lying they are being payed by me and it says that they will work for both sides. Give me back the extra bells you gave me please. and Attack!


 thats your whole army? all 6?

ok... its prettuy much over now... i've got my bob-omb cannons here shooting them to peices... they may be fast, but not THAT fast


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't underestimate them, PIRANHA2, they multiply!


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 8, 2005)

Bring in the artillery!
*artillery is here*
Fire!
*destroy area above the demons*
*rock falls on them crushing them*


----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2005)

TAKE CONTROL OF BOWSER'S CASTLE!!!!!!!


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 8, 2005)




----------



## ƒish (May 8, 2005)

heres an example of what i've been doing to your little gigapet army...







as you can see he is quite fasionable... those holes really help him glide (sarcasm) seriously... hes trying to fly with Swiss Cheese Wings :| and the Bob-ombs... beautiful... seriously... one wrong move and BOOM, bomb time for Mr Gigapet.


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 8, 2005)




----------



## Bulerias (May 8, 2005)

*Shoots bomb-arrows from Zelda 05 toward army of Dragons.*


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 9, 2005)

DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*gets special crossbow*
*fires 30 bomb arrows at them raidly*







PS: bam, make them be able to die and run out of men.


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 9, 2005)

Soldier~ sir we have the plans and the maps of the castle we are ready to go!
Bowser good good. All soldiers retreat! Back too the Dark army! We have won a battle! And many more soon to come!


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 9, 2005)

Sir! What now?


----------



## Bulerias (May 9, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Sir! What now?


 They think that they have won the battle.... but they haven't....  Alright, BASTOISE99, you stay here with PIRANHA2 and the rest of my army, while I go with PIKMIN042 and Shadow's Army to some other secret place.


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 9, 2005)

Yes Sir! Ok men! Sweep the castle. Any prisoners bring to me and any valuables you must bring before me. Go!


----------



## Bulerias (May 9, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Yes Sir! Ok men! Sweep the castle. Any prisoners bring to me and any valuables you must bring before me. Go!


 Oh also, kill all survivors.  We don't want another Bowser breaking out....

Now, Shadow's Army, we move to *censored* (Censored because if BAMBAM! finds out, he'll know what I'm up to).


----------



## Mino (May 10, 2005)

Ah, that was a nice nap. 
:yawn:	 

What'd I miss?

No, I haven't been at the Dark Army, that's Ness.


----------



## Bulerias (May 10, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Ah, that was a nice nap. 
:yawn:
> 
> What'd I miss?
> 
> No, I haven't been at the Dark Army, that's Ness.


 Well, Bowser (played by BAMBAM!) got the plans for his castle and put bombs in the walls, so it'll be useless to invade... what should we do, General?


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 10, 2005)

Soldier: Sir! We found a prisoner. Hes one of ours!
Me: Bring him to Bul!
Soldier: Yes Sir!


----------



## Bulerias (May 10, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Soldier: Sir! We found a prisoner. Hes one of ours!
> Me: Bring him to Bul!
> Soldier: Yes Sir!


 Mhm... it's.... OH MY GOD, it is!...


----------



## Bulerias (May 10, 2005)

My Messenger, by the name of Gureno!!!!  He was injurned back at the First Battle of the Mushroom Kingdom, where Ganondorf and Bowser fought against us, but we decided to flee toward the Southern Mountains, but PIRANHA2 had bob-ombs and killed half of Ganon's army, and the rest decided to flee, and so did Bowser...  Gureno, how are you?

Gureno -  Good to see you all.  I see, Bul, that you have a bigger army.  Good job.


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 10, 2005)

Soldier: We also found a sword. Its a crystal blade and has a sapphire handle. It was in Bowser's throne room. WHo gets it?


----------



## Bulerias (May 10, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Soldier: We also found a sword. Its a crystal blade and has a sapphire handle. It was in Bowser's throne room. WHo gets it?


*grabs sword*


I'LL be taking that.... wait.... I can feel some vibrations..... maybe this sword tells me when attackers are coming?...


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 10, 2005)

Maybe...it was bowser's so do be careful.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 10, 2005)

It is time I attack!

With my first wave!






Feel their wrath!!


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 10, 2005)

lol! Nice pic! 
Horsemen! Trample them!


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 10, 2005)

(A lit bomb omb flies through the air towards the castle walls. Causing them to explode everything inside it. But Sorge is taken away before the bomb ombs hits by a a dragon.)


----------



## ac1983fan (May 10, 2005)

*regains concoisness*
*takes out coast to coast walkie-talke and calls army of chao*
*pulls out 2 pistols and fires at the enemy*
Desperate times call for desperate measures.
Chaos Spear!
*Kills half the enemies*


----------



## ac1983fan (May 10, 2005)

*chao come close*
ATTACK!


----------



## ac1983fan (May 10, 2005)

*sees bulerias's post*
Chao army, continue fighting!
Chaos control!
*goes to (censored)*


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 10, 2005)

*sends out llama army*


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 10, 2005)

That is kind of God fighting ACFAN1983 don't ya think....


----------



## ac1983fan (May 10, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> That is kind of God fighting ACFAN1983 don't ya think....


 *chaos controls back in*
I am not god fighting!
*Chaos controls back to (censored)*


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 10, 2005)

Yah, this has to be basic with no guns, just like arrows, spears, swords ect...


----------



## ac1983fan (May 10, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Yah, this has to be basic with no guns, just like arrows, spears, swords ect...


 Oh...
*Throws away guns*
No matter...


----------



## ac1983fan (May 10, 2005)

AC1983FAN said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Takes that back*


----------



## Sporge27 (May 10, 2005)

nice try bastoise but didn't you see they had a wizard!

he is kinda like Gandolf only without the morals...

and Bam I wasn't in their castle, i was storming it.
unless you were attacking my castle in wich I am outrageed.


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 11, 2005)

I wasn't. But the st would have reached outside too. I just wanted to be safe, it wouldn't look good on my recored if it says I killed my leader.    			 Bomb ombs Storm the castle plant your slef in the remeining walls!
Soldier~ Sir the chain Chomps are here
Bowser~Excelent send them to our leader and tell him! The Gods are pointing in our Favor Hahahahah


----------



## Bulerias (May 11, 2005)

So, they want to take Bowser's Castle back?  WE WON'T GIVE UP!  All remaining troops, take your bomb-arrows, and shoot at the castle walls!  Everyone bomb Bowser's Castle!  If we can't take it, then nobody will!!!


----------



## Bulerias (May 11, 2005)

*front walls of Bowser's Castle are destroyed*

KEEP GOING EVERYONE!


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 11, 2005)

I already bombed it...and I just sent toops to destory the remaining walls.....and not there are gone.


----------



## Bulerias (May 11, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> I already bombed it...and I just sent toops to destory the remaining walls.....and not there are gone.


 Bowser's Castle is Official Destroyed.

Now, BAMBAM's troops do not have a HQ.


----------



## Bulerias (May 11, 2005)

Everyone, follow BAMBAM!'s troops, and finish them!


----------



## Bulerias (May 11, 2005)

Check the front page, BAM


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 11, 2005)

A castle you think I cared about a castle! Hahaha *snap!* *a dragon come down and Bowser climbs on his back* Who needs a castle when you have a fortress, a fortress so powerful that it is invunerable by any mushroom soldier! You have failed! Chain Chomps, Bomb ombs return to the Dark army victory is ours!


----------



## Bulerias (May 11, 2005)

We have lost our first battle.... remember this day, fellow warriors as the first Loss of the Mushroom Kingdom Army.  Now, we need to go to Termina and restock on men, supplies, and rest.  And then, we attack Bowser's Fortress!


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 11, 2005)

Seconed but whos counting    			 Remember when I broke out and tricked you? (I am afaid I am god fighting please tell me if I am)


----------



## Bulerias (May 11, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Seconed but whos counting    			 Remember when I broke out and tricked you? (I am afaid I am god fighting please tell me if I am)


 Well, techinically, you couldn't break out because it was flame-resistant...


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 11, 2005)

I am pretty strong but I guess it is too late now to go back in the cage    			 And I think I rember one of your soldiers saying that they forgot to lock it....


----------



## Bulerias (May 11, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> I am pretty strong but I guess it is too late now to go back in the cage    			 And I think I rember one of your soldiers saying that they forgot to lock it....


 That's not true, but it's too late now...  How about this, you let me god-play a bit because you broke out of the cage.


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 11, 2005)

Deal *prepares himself*


----------



## Sporge27 (May 11, 2005)

Wait you guys stay in Termina?

because well....  that would be quite the coinceidence...


----------



## Bulerias (May 11, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Wait you guys stay in Termina?
> 
> because well....  that would be quite the coinceidence...


 Yes, it would be a very big coincidence.... Remember your promise, BAMBAM!....


----------



## Bulerias (May 25, 2005)

And now, to Termina!  Attack, my warriors, you are protected by God!


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 26, 2005)

8charges with horsemen at termina*


----------



## ac1983fan (May 29, 2005)

Attack!


----------



## ac1983fan (Jun 3, 2005)

AC1983FAN said:
			
		

> Attack!


 *attacks*
Repeat!








And heres the new members of our army... Robot Shadows!


----------



## ac1983fan (Jun 4, 2005)

my troops are growing.












Together, with BULERIAS' god powers, we will win!


----------



## Mino (Jun 4, 2005)

Are we attacking yet?  You all sem to be just standing there.


----------



## ac1983fan (Jun 4, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Are we attacking yet? You all sem to be just standing there.


My troops are attacking, but we could use some help!


----------



## Mino (Jun 4, 2005)

Attack!


----------



## ac1983fan (Jun 4, 2005)

Quickly! The enemy will lose!




















No! My chao troops have fallen!


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 31, 2005)

Time to bring this back from the dead     

Current assignment - Defeat the Evil King of Dread (anyone here wish to be him? ) and capture his castle.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 31, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Time to bring this back from the dead
> 
> Current assignment - Defeat the Evil King of Dread (anyone here wish to be him? ) and capture his castle.


 Evil King of Dread you say?

This thread brought from the grave you say?

How about the Dark army is up to try again?


----------



## Mino (Sep 1, 2005)

*hides double-agent card*

Or am I not even that?


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 2, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I accept your challenge!  

*gasps*

YOU are the King of Dread!


----------



## ac1983fan (Sep 3, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 attack sporge!


----------



## Mino (Sep 3, 2005)

Uhh, can we not just post pictures and expect that to be us RPing?


----------



## ac1983fan (Sep 3, 2005)

*slaps you*
Front line!  Fire Arrows at sporge now!


----------



## Mino (Sep 3, 2005)

Uhh, I can't remember what I do....  *checks around for stats.


----------



## ac1983fan (Sep 3, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Uhh, I can't remember what I do....  *checks around for stats.


 just fire some arrows!
Back line!  move up!  Front line!  move back and re load!


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 3, 2005)

Ac1983fan said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey, hey, whose army are you commanding?  I AM in charge here.


----------



## ac1983fan (Sep 4, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Ac1983fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 4, 2005)

Ac1983fan said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Woah, I do!


----------



## ac1983fan (Oct 8, 2005)

Well, too bad!!  I'm going to destroy everybody by doing this:
*Dances like Britney Spears*


----------



## ac1983fan (Oct 8, 2005)

Hmm... I think it worked....
*goes to hideout*


----------

